# Weather Forecasts?



## feldmrschl (Oct 13, 2006)

Ok.  I'm planning on taking a day off from work next week to hike in the Carter Range.  What I'd like to do is be able to read an accurate weather forecast (yeah right!) the night before, fire off an e-mail to my boss and hike the next day with a reasonable expectation of decent weather.

What sources do you use?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 14, 2006)

National Oceanic & Atmospheric Administration

http://www.erh.noaa.gov

For example, for Lincoln NH, I have http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=Lincoln&state=NH&site=GYX listed in my favorites list.  I use NOAA forecasts regularly for work & play.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll check the MWO & weather.com a town near the trailhead (usually Gorham or Twin Mt)  then again if they are wrong, I still go.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 15, 2006)

Honestly, *The Mount Washington Observatory* is the only way to go.  TWC is not reliable at all....good for looking at radars, etc. but nothing more.


----------



## threecy (Oct 16, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> TWC is not reliable at all....good for looking at radars, etc. but nothing more.



There was about a month stretch this summer that the Weather Channel was extremely accurate...that is, if I read their forecast and expected the opposite, it would happen!


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 16, 2006)

Nothing is very accurate more than three days out.  I did find that if I used the MWO & then one or two days before did the Weather Channel for Twin Mountain & then broke down the daily forecast so I got condistion every couple of hours, it was pretty good for trailheads in that general area.  I wouldn't use N. Conway or Lincoln, their elevation is too low.


----------



## feldmrschl (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  I used the NOAA site on Sunday and determined that yesterday would be a good day to go.  Glad I did.  I solo'd Carter Dome/Hight and the visibility was superb.


----------

